
VergeML - tosh
https://github.com/vergeml/vergeml
======
malka
for your information, "Verge" means "Penis" in french ;)

~~~
_mme
Thanks for the info. Not sure if this is good or bad :)

------
p1esk
It’s a keras wrapper, but keras is not even mentioned in the readme? Wow...

~~~
_mme
Hi author here. We just pushed the code on github yesterday, I did not expect
this to end up on HN so early. I will add the relevant information about which
frameworks we are using to the README.

However, it is much more than a Keras wrapper. It supports models based on any
framework through a plugin system. We plan to add support for pytorch and
others.

~~~
p1esk
Ok, cool. Why would I want to use your library, and not, say, Tensorpack,
which, in addition to everything you promise, provides dozens of high quality
model implementations, and is very fast (i.e. much faster then Keras)?

~~~
_mme
Thanks for mentioning tensorpack, looks very interesting!

VergeML is not a library, it is a (command line) tool which lets you drop
images in a directory and type 'ml train' in the most basic case.

You would use VergeML to quickly train with everyday datasets.

VergeML is framework agnostic, there will be model implementations in pure
TensorFlow ("closer to the metal") and other libraries. Keras is a very good
fit for the classifier based on transfer learning from ImageNet. It provides a
lot of functionality and good training performance.

------
wolfschanze
cool, will give it a try!

